# help



## mandy (Feb 5, 2006)

my indoor kitten is 6 months and we have not yet had her spayed, well she is booked in for thurs but from yesterday she has been crying and lifting up her rear end. is she in season?


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Probably.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

It sures sounds that way. Do you have any unneutered males in your home? If you do, they should be separated from your girl.

Also, do not let her go outdoors. Even if she is an indoor only kitty, she may try to rush the door to get out. Be extra careful when you go in and out so she doesn't get out. :wink:


----------



## mandy (Feb 5, 2006)

thank you very much, we have only had her 2 weeks, as rang the vet today and he says yes so we now have to postpone spaying her.
we will be care ful not to let her out.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I didn't know you couldn't spay females if they are in heat. :? I would think that could get quite frustrating. Good luck keeping her in! "Constant vigilance!" (little Harry Potter reference there...)


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I didn't know you couldn't spay females if they are in heat. :? I would think that could get quite frustrating. Good luck keeping her in! "Constant vigilance!" (little Harry Potter reference there...)


You can spay females while in heat (some vets might not), just it's usually more money as it's a bit riskier.


----------

